# Chanticleer taking a nap



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Just thought I would share a photo of the lil food snoozing.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Aren't they just the sweetest when they sleep! My Tillie Sue (barred rock) went to sleep when I held her earlier this afternoon. Sometimes when she's tired, she comes to me to be picked up. She'll instantly close her eyes and nap. Tillie was the only one to follow me around the yard today. The rest would have absolutely nothing to do with those couple inches of snow ... until I entinced them out with a few snacks.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Aren't they just the sweetest when they sleep! My Tillie Sue (barred rock) went to sleep when I held her earlier this afternoon. Sometimes when she's tired, she comes to me to be picked up. She'll instantly close her eyes and nap. Tillie was the only one to follow me around the yard today. The rest would have absolutely nothing to do with those couple inches of snow ... until I entinced them out with a few snacks.


Haha! Yes they are when they are sleeping  I like it when they are getting tired and turn their head sideways to look up at you & their little eyes are squinted.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is another.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the feather pattern! Makes me wanna cuddle up and take a nap too!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I love the feather pattern! Makes me wanna cuddle up and take a nap too!


Yes it does! He is blind in one eye, but I am always by his side when I'm home.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

*Guilty!*



kaufranc said:


> I love the feather pattern! Makes me wanna cuddle up and take a nap too!


I'm sooo guilty of that. All I've mine have napped with me when they were little. Few times since they've grown, when I was too pooped & stressed out, I went to their house with my folding lawn chair in tow, held my Tillie for a bit and snoozed with her. So relaxing to hear their little snores & breathing. No other place I'd rather be than with my sweeties.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I'm sooo guilty of that. All I've mine have napped with me when they were little. Few times since they've grown, when I was too pooped & stressed out, I went to their house with my folding lawn chair in tow, held my Tillie for a bit and snoozed with her. So relaxing to hear their little snores & breathing. No other place I'd rather be than with my sweeties.


Haha I do the same thing all the time! I take my chair out there and just sit with them and talk to them. I love hearing all their little noises.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is from last night when I sat with Momma (Blossom) and her little ones.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's so pretty!!! Nice pictures!!!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> She's so pretty!!! Nice pictures!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

TravisFoxTN said:


> Here is another.


Oh! I just wanna snuggle with him!!!!!!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Great photos.


----------

